
Show HN: Opyn.io, a content and opinion aggregation community - tothemoonnn
http://opyn.io
======
tothemoonnn
Hi everyone!

I wanted to share a project I’ve been working on: a site that keeps the best
features of content aggregation while innovating in ways that fundamentally
improve the user experience.

Ever wanted to see what other people thought about a post? At Opyn.io a core
feature is voting transparency: we allow users to see who exactly
agreed/disagreed with you by demographic (i.e. age, gender, etc, set on an
opt-in basis).

We also believe that a variety of opinions matter. We would rather be open
than be an echo chamber (i.e. tyranny of the majority), and to that end, we’ve
valued likes and dislikes in a way so that the top posts are not always simply
the most-liked ones. At the same time, we are not necessarily a bastion of
free speech – we hold everyone to a reasonable community standard.

Feel free to ask questions/let me know what you think.

